# Corn and Science Diet



## Savage (Oct 3, 2011)

I know this has been talked about in a couple threads and I've been looking through them, but I am conflicted about what to feed my 15wk pup.

The breeder was fairly adiment that corn is terrible for Vs. He said he feeds his dogs high-end food and they do well on Lamb&rice foods. He suggested Iams Smart puppy and thats what he started the pups on. Oddly, the 2nd ingredient is corn! so that confused me a little.

My vet said (without me asking) that corn was fine for the pup, and its a myth that its bad for dogs. Of course, the vet's office sells Science Diet, and the primary ingredient is corn! So, I'm sure it behooves the vet to recommend corn.

We started our pup on Iams but she didnt seem to have a huge apetite for it (even though she was growing well), so we switched to Science Diet to try something new. SHe seems to really like it and eats it right up. However, I'm concerned about the corn. Also, she seems to be farting a lot on the SD food and it smells something awful. She also tends to chew on her paws a bit. Is that normal? He poops also seem a little odd on SD. They start out normal and then end with softer/wetter stool.

The ideal poop is supposed to be dry and oderless, right?

So, I am thinking of switching to something else and I was reading about the Timberwolf food and other such "super-premium" foods. Looking at the nutrition information, there is as much or more protien/fat in SD than the timerwolf.... so the big thing for me would be the grain-free aspects of it. Unfortunately, we just finished the bag of SD so we have to get more to mix in with any new food we get so we can transition the pup to the new food.

So what are your recommendations? Is corn actually bad, or is it just a function of how my particular pup digests it?

And for people on the BARF diet.... is it actual raw food(meat) that you feed, or do you cook it to make sure there arent any parasites or bacteria?


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Corn is difficult to digest for dogs and humans. However many dogs get along just fine with a corn filler. Having corn in the first five ingredients is usually an indication of using cheap ingredients. We had a female that was constantly itchy to the point that we gave her allergy tablets daily. They were on Science Diet all that time. When we switched them to a corn free food her itching disappeared. Our son worked at the UF Veterinary School for a few years and they used Science Diet exclusively. 

Dexter, our male V, is also very itchy but we feed them only corn free foods so it's a crap shoot. If you feel comfortable feeding your pup a certain brand and he doesn't have itches or loose stools, I say go for it! I think we pamper our pooches too much sometimes.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi has always been fed grain free foods. He is happy, healthy, and full of endless Vizsla energy. I don't know what he'd be like on food with corn fillers, but I'm comfortable paying the price for Blue Buffalo Wilderness, and have no plans to change it.


----------



## Savage (Oct 3, 2011)

Its quite confusing why there are two massively different schools of thought on the corn. There are huge amounts of people that believe corn is bad to use as feed for pets and also even for animals we eat.

And on the other hand, vet schools and vet offices us SD most often (or so it would seem).

I definitely want to try some new food and see how my pup reacts to it.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Well I do know that my roommate fed his dog Science Diet when he was living with us. He had terrible smelling mushy poops. Kobi gets those sometimes, but usually they're solid and I don't notice the smell. He also poops a lot less than my roommate's dog did. I think what comes out the other end might be an indicator to how the body reacts to the food.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My pup was started on Iams from the breeder and she had problems with it as she got older. I switched her to a few high quality brands and she still had issues. She was only doing well on the prescription Science diet and I didn't want to pay for that long term. A friend of mine recommended trying Science Diet Sensitive Stomach (non prescription). Ever since, Ruby has been doing great - no more soft stools. I haven't decided if I will keep her on it long term but she is healthy and doing well. I think everyone has their opinions on what food is good for a V. You just need to find out what works for yours and don't have to break the bank to do it.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Savage said:


> Its quite confusing why there are two massively different schools of thought on the corn. There are huge amounts of people that believe corn is bad to use as feed for pets and also even for animals we eat.
> 
> And on the other hand, vet schools and vet offices us SD most often (or so it would seem).


Savage,

Vet schools and offices receive incentives/kick backs/funding from Science Diet, that's why they promote it. Same w/ why many larger breeders will promote or have their pups on lower quality foods. My sister is in veterinary school. They actually spend little time in regards to studying diets and the pros/cons of ingredients etc, so unfortunately unless the education is taken upon themselves, your vet may not have as much knowledge as you'd hope. Corn isn't necessarily bad for your dogs, it just provides very little in terms of nutrition (as it's hard to breakdown) -> it's used b/c it's a cheap ingredient. High protein dog foods - Orijen, Blue Buffalo, Acana, etc, are usually grain free and I believe better for a high energy dog such as a V. Remember they are natural carnivores. 

In regards to BARF - yes it is raw/uncooked. Again they are descendants from wolves who hunt/eat raw meat, they're intestinal tracts are shorter and have different enzymes which allow them to digest/breakdown raw meat (yes even chicken) and kill bacteria. 

I feed our V Acana, but also supplement w/ raw meat (beef, chicken, tuna, liver, egg, satin balls, raw bones, etc). You can also give cooked meat if you feel more comfortable, but remember the way you prepare will impact ability to digest properly (avoiding diarrhea/upset stomach/gas) - ie cook w/ no added ingredients, or oils --> boiled chicken, beef, etc - never fry in oils. Also don't give bones of cooked meat as when it is cooked is when it can splinter and cause damage ***Lamb is great and most dogs love it but it is one of the hardest meats to digest, whether raw or in dog food - ours has a hard time w/ it.

As your pup is young I wouldn't worry too much about the stools. Especially if you've been changing foods on him. I've heard they are somewhat 'odourless' on a BARF diet, but on regular dog food don't expect it. It's dog to dog, but I find they're stomachs are more sensitive as pups, and it takes a long time for them to transition. Mac didn't get consistent stools until 7 months.

Only my two cents but hope it helps.

Cheers


----------

